# pterophyllum leopoldi



## mrjackdempsey (26 Dec 2011)

Perhaps a silly question but I'm getting six of these little beauties in the new year but read they don't like a lot of flow and I was hoping to put them in my planted tank. Just wondering will the flow stress them out, should I keep flow rates down or put them in another tank? Have read that they like planted tanks with bog wood which was the main reason I got them (plus George's angels were a inspiration, I have to admit).


----------



## awtong (6 Jan 2012)

I also have 3 wild scalare in my vision 450.  I have the output of my Fx5 running towards the surface but they do tend to stay away from the flow.  

As my tank is completely low tech with no ferts or CO2 and only root tabs I dont have to worry about flow of gas etc.

How big is your tank? are there areas of lower flow for them to move around?

Andy


----------



## mrjackdempsey (6 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the reply Andy, the tank is 8' long by 2' wide and 30" high but there are plenty of places to shelter so hopefully they alright


----------



## awtong (8 Jan 2012)

I would say in a tank of that size they should be fine with places for them to just sit out of the flow.  My scalare like to sit in my Vallis gigantea and apongeton or duck behind some wood.  They seem to really like sitting amongst and weaving around these tall plants.  I think this will help the leopoldi to settle in and feel safe.

Once added keep a close eye on them and go from there.  They are beautiful fish and I was tempted to get some myself before I fell in love with the scalare I have.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (9 Jan 2012)

They seem to be happy, cruising in the top half of the tank which is great as the other fish seem to always prefer the bottom half. They add a great bit of movement to the tank as a whole which is needed


----------



## mrjackdempsey (3 Feb 2012)

Would definitely recommend these lookers, great characters




















Sorry for going a little overboard with these babies but loving them


----------



## awtong (4 Feb 2012)

Those colours are stunning!

Andy


----------



## mrjackdempsey (3 Mar 2012)

A couple of firsts for me, first time trying to capture video on my camera (Nikon d3100) instead of the i-phone, first time I used youtube,  and if you go fullscreen and high resolution then that won't be the first time you see algae in my tank


----------

